# Kind of an embrassing question



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

What do you English riders do about an underwear line when you are wearing breeches?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can go commando, wear Spanx, or ride in thong underwear.

I don't like thongs and won't even consider commando, so I wear a Spanx-type undergarment. Either that, or I just wear panties and deal with it!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I wear panties and deal with it. If someone wants to stare at my backside that much such that they are offended I am wearing underwear that is more their problem than mine. 
Obviously do not wear breaches that are skin tight so the stitching in your underwear is obvious. And do not wear underwear that are so tight they are cutting you in half.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

A lot of underwear companies make underwear now that do not have VPL (Visible Panty Line) lol just read packaging.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I wear "shorts" style underwear


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

What no pics?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> What no pics?


Typical man.... 

Show me the goods!!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> What no pics?


Some things are for sure better left to the imagination. :wink:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am sure if you googled some hunter/jumper pictures you are bound to find some, geez.

I wear a pair of those shorts style ones that look kind of like a boxer brief but for women (dunno what they are called for us  ), seems to work well, but it also helps that I prefer my breeches to be a bit on the baggy side.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

it doesnt bother me. if someone wants to stare, thats their problem haha


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Some things are for sure better left to the imagination. :wink:


The number one reason you will never see me in a pair of breeches.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

For shows, Victoria's Secret is my go-to. They make a lot of no-line panties that are super-comfy. I'm talking about the 5 for $25 types- I usually go with boyshorts [I believe that's what they're called?] or any other ones that are realllly comfy for me. 

But, otherwise, a lot of companies do make the no-line types of underwear, as has been mentioned. =]


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I like these best Victoria's Secret - NEW! Seamless boyshort 

Victoria's Secret - Bare Ultimate®<br> wide-side thong

My husband thinks the best part about horses is my breeches


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

who cares?! lol! i sure dint worry about it.....


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> Some things are for sure better left to the imagination.


In some cases, imaginations might cause nightmares. 

Kevinshorses - might you mean lacking... of imagination. LOL jk.. Buurn.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

I just deal with it!


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

It doesn't bother me. I just don't wear skin tight riding pants (like legging type pants) out in public. But I don't really care if you can see an underwear line. If it bothers you though, they make some specially for riding!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I just ride my horse. I don't give a hoot if someone can see my panty line - we all wear underwear! (well, most...)


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

hmmm this made me laugh. The first time I put breeches on...to try them on in a store and I ahd to come out of the dressing room...worst moment of my life. I had my sweatshirt tugged way down to cover the booty that I don't have(I have been told I have a guy butt lol). My horse trainer, he's a guy, saw me and went,"could you pull your sweatshirt down any farther? I mean there's so many guys in here that wanna see you shake that thing!" he said it so loud and there were 3 teenage guys in there watching me lol. Now I don't really care who sees what. I even go to wal-mart in my breeches and boots now. And it helps that my breeches are saggy in the back. =)


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

haha I don't even pay attention to which underwear I wear underneath as long as they are comfortable. They're just panty lines! I've worn my breeches just about everywhere that I've worn jeans. I've worn them to my college classes, in the mall, in gas stations, to friends houses, around campus, you name it...haha

EDIT: I wore them into work once to get paperwork and the secretary was like "wow those are big boots" and I laughed and agreed. and then she said "those pants are interesting, what are those patches for???" hahahaha then I explained to her about the horses


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

BAHAHAHA, funniest thread EVER! I really don't care at all.. I'll wear what ever undies i want under my jodies... don't care at all!!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Those of us whose cellulite dimples would overshadow the panty lines have been know to wear tights or hose under our breeches for a smoother/better look. 

Ribbed fabric in the breeches is also a good choice for women of a certain age or physique.


----------



## TheGirlWhoLikesHorses (Mar 2, 2010)

Just wear you normal underwear for english riding.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Question...Why does it matter if people can see your panty lines?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't like when my lines show. I have to impress my horse you know, I wouldn't want him to think that.....I wear underwear!

I don't know why it bothers me but it does. I don't care when the other ladies at my barn let them show but I try my best to keep things seamless.
I found some underwear that's SUPER thin (pretty much see though but oh well) and has lace at the edges and it still shows a tiny little bit if you look hard but just barely. Here I just found them:
http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/search_10151_10104?keyword=fruit+of+the+loom&vName=

I've tried riding in a thong and...it's just not for me. I'm just not into them anyway. I'm more about comfort. But if you don't mind riding in a thong or commando it's definitely good for keeping those lines away!
If you're brave enough to go commando they have these patch things:
COMMANDOS - Welcome
I saw them recommended in a riding magazine once, actually..haha


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks to those who didn't make fun of my self-conscieness. I'll definently take your advice. And thanks to those who showed me it didn't matter if people saw or not . . .usually it's only me at the barn or sometimes a bunch of little girls or my trainer and they don't care either.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't go commando. I once rode and went to a gyno appointment straight after, my gyno was like "Umm, Have you been riding horses?" I got a lecture for 10 minutes on how much irritation I was causing down under. So, direct from the physician "Wear breathable cotton panties, a g-string or a thong, lol. BUT NOT COMMANDO, lol. I swear he found horse-hair in there or something, no lie, he was alarmed.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Whatever you do, don't go commando. I once rode and went to a gyno appointment straight after, my gyno was like "Umm, Have you been riding horses?" I got a lecture for 10 minutes on how much irritation I was causing down under. So, direct from the physician "Wear breathable cotton panties, a g-string or a thong, lol. BUT NOT COMMANDO, lol. I swear he found horse-hair in there or something, no lie, he was alarmed.


*chokes on coffee* ROFL!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


I wear underwear like these:










Very comfortable, I don't get rubs or rashes in the crease line, no panty lines and no one gets to see ugly "Whale Tails" coming out of the top of my breeches either   

lol.

Trust me - *I would far rather see people's panty lines, than someone's flippin' G string!*


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^OMG DITTO TO THAT LAST COMMENT! 

For me, it really doesn't matter, and for the rest of the girls at my barn it doesn't matter either. I wear the skin tight breeches in the summer because they breath the most and are comfiest. I just wear really thin underwear and if there is a line, there is a line. I've gone to dinner in my breeches, the store, everywhere...... gotten some pretty funny looks....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

PaintsPwn said:


> In some cases, imaginations might cause nightmares.


:lol:


Personally I don't care and I havn't seen the spectators at the shows cared much also. But I must admit breeches I have are not extremely tight on me, so I can't notice much anyway. Lol!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> Trust me - *I would far rather see people's panty lines, than someone's flippin' G string!*


:mrgreen:

That's a very funny thread. I really enjoyed to read through! Actually I NEVER thought about that before I saw the thread. What I really dislike though is when the bra is black (blue/purple/.../or no bra with the certain hm-hm size) and shirt is white. :shock: 

P.S. Once I've seen a girl riding in western chaps right on top of panties.... I wish I'd have my camera!


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

I usually don't even pay attention to underwear lines. I figure my butt is going to be in the saddle for the most part and equestrian folk understand. And hey if they're checking out my rear end it's their fault if they don't like what they see.


----------



## Icedancer (Feb 18, 2010)

For the most part I just ride in jeans, no underwear lines there lol  But when/if I get my breeches, I will remember this thread :lol:


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Seahorseys said:


> Whatever you do, don't go commando. I once rode and went to a gyno appointment straight after, my gyno was like "Umm, Have you been riding horses?" I got a lecture for 10 minutes on how much irritation I was causing down under. So, direct from the physician "Wear breathable cotton panties, a g-string or a thong, lol. BUT NOT COMMANDO, lol. I swear he found horse-hair in there or something, no lie, he was alarmed.


oooh Seahorseys, are you an over sharer? LOL, thank you so much for making my day (ps. I was totally thinking "ouch commando??" before I got to your comment! lol!)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> You can go commando, wear Spanx, or ride in thong underwear.
> 
> I don't like thongs and won't even consider commando, so I wear a Spanx-type undergarment. Either that, or I just wear panties and deal with it!


haha yeah, ive got some lycra short type underwear that i sometimes use to ride but mostly I just wear normal ones and get on with it


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't mind having a panty line as long as it is in an ok spot that doesn't pinch. I have some crappy underwear that kinda pinches the cheeks and it looks nasty lol


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol this is the funniest thread ever. love the over sharing hahahaha anyhoo, i agree with most people. if anyone is looking then its their own fault and i hardly think anyone will really have a prob with it anyways. i would never go commando when riding but i dont mind if i have a panty line either. but as mentioned there are undies out there that have no visible lines.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

tealamutt said:


> oooh Seahorseys, are you an over sharer? LOL, thank you so much for making my day (ps. I was totally thinking "ouch commando??" before I got to your comment! lol!)


 
over-sharing yes, but I never used the v-word! I want a link to those women's boxer briefs earlier. There was a pic, but no link!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I think they sell them in Dover.


----------



## simplysouthern (Dec 7, 2009)

I always just wore a thong with them....


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

haha I just wear underwear or in the winter I have several pairs of long johns underneath  I thought I was the only one who wore breeches and boots in public especially wal-mart 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Where do you buy these. They look really comfortable, I'd like to try them. I've never seen them.



MIEventer said:


> *chokes on coffee* ROFL!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!
> 
> 
> I wear underwear like these:
> ...


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha yea I just wear regular underwear I don't really care. I also go all over the place while wearing them, I don't mind. What embarrass's me is when I go riding and get what I like to call "horse butt" after riding bareback when my behind gets all dirty and I can never get it all off my pants/breeches. Then I have to go to the grocery store or something haha.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

I wear thin seamless ones at shows and don't give a hoot any other time so long as I'm comfortable. Honestly though, my summer show breaches are a light tannish grey and pretty thin, so my biggest concern is that I remember to wear something nude in color under them so people don't see purple underwear shining through the material - which I think would be way more embarrassing than VPL.

And I just have to say, commando sounds really, really unpleasant for so many reasons!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i just wear underwear  haha oh gawd, just thinking about commando is making me make a face and cross my legs, ahhhh! lol


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i rarely wear jodhpurs or breeches so i don't worry that much bout vpl


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> i just wear underwear  haha oh gawd, just thinking about commando is making me make a face and cross my legs, ahhhh! lol


ditto...until coming on forums like this I didn't even realize that one would CONSIDER riding commando! :shock:

I just wear underwear that's not going to give me a wedgie. I figure a little panty line is a lot better than having to constantly...erm...pick it out :wink:


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I just wear boyshort underwear. No wedgies, or panty lines, and they're extremely comfortable! lol If I have to wear thin pants or something (which I don't unless they are dress pants for an interview or something) than I wear light underwear.


----------



## Equine Imaging (Apr 11, 2010)

Horsegal16 said:


> What do you English riders do about an underwear line when you are wearing breeches?


****, brilliant, I love it!!
Riding in a thong - big no no, it's like sitting on a cheese wire lol. 

My jodphurs were always thick enough that it wasn't a problem and as a kid, I had no concept of the whole VPL thing. 

Girl boxers are probably the best way forward if you don't want one, but there are undies you can get that are smooth and don't show through.


----------



## Equine Imaging (Apr 11, 2010)

VintageMatch said:


> haha I just wear underwear or in the winter I have several pairs of long johns underneath  I thought I was the only one who wore breeches and boots in public especially wal-mart
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
yay, someone else who does it!! I used to go everywhere in my breeches (including the hospital when I dislocated my hip playing leap frog after a riding lesson)
I had blue jodphurs for Christmas when I was about 14, I loved them so much I wore them to Christmas dinner.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.ecobodywear.com/womens/images/womens boy shorts.jpg
Boy shorts all the way.


----------



## chrispy (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll care if I do any showing, but when I get to the stable after work, the last thing I care about is my underwear. Changing into a sports bra is irritating enough, and I don't need more laundry, either.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

rocky pony said:


> I've tried riding in a thong and...it's just not for me. I'm just not into them anyway. I'm more about comfort. But if you don't mind riding in a thong or commando it's definitely good for keeping those lines away!
> *If you're brave enough to go commando they have these patch things:
> COMMANDOS - Welcome*
> I saw them recommended in a riding magazine once, actually..haha


MY INNOCENT EYES! *cries* :hide:


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

My jodphurs have the suede seat on them so you don't really notice it. Also, I don't really care. I'm there to ride my horse and do the best I can. If it came down to me or another person winning or loosing because of a pantie line and I lost because of it, I would be protesting. Not because "wah wah, I don't have a pretty ribbon " but because that's the dumbest thing to loose from.
If you're that concerned, you could try a g-banga or the seamless undies. Oh, or the ones that are like bike shorts that "hold everything in". I know people that use them when competing and they work.


----------



## brandyglenn (Apr 8, 2010)

I wear thongs.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I just wear short style pants- you dont get a knicker line


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Thongs for me! I care about my panty line showing. Call me vain, but there it is.


----------

